# Chroma blast vs sublimation



## cosmicwhodini

I want to branch out as I curently use vinyl and sprays, but I am unsure which one would be best for colourful designs.

Am I right in saying both print an image rather than sticking paper onto a shirt as in tranfsers?

I also read chromo is more like transfers which is no good. I have tried all sorts of transfer paper and they all suck badddd. 

I am in the Uk and I understand printers and prices differ. But could you give me an idea what price I am likely to pay for each system and am I right in thinking epsom printers are ideal for both? 

I would only need this sort of system of picture designs as I can easily create text and silloutte images from my current setup.

Thanks


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech

Sublimation is a professional long lasting solution to standard inkjet heat transfers. The dye sublimation process consists of printing a special sublimation ink through a specific Epson printers (Epson C88, R1800, and 4800) and onto a sublimation transfer sheet. By using a heat process the sublimation ink can be transferred onto a variety of substrates such as t-shirts, mugs, coasters, mouse pads, plaques and many more. The sublimation process is different than standard ink transfers because instead of using a carrier sheet to take the ink over to the shirt or item, sublimation ink actually becomes a part of the item.

Dye sublimation ink is transformed into a gas when heated at a high temperature. The transfer process works by using a heat press and pressure to heat the transfer on top of the item. The heat not only releases the gas from the ink but it also opens up the pores of the polyester, polymer, or polymer coated item which then allows the gas to enter. When the heat press is lifted and the temperature cools the sublimation ink turns back into a solid form and the pores close permanently encapsulating the ink within the polymer. If done correctly, the image will never fade and loose its luster unless the actual fiber or polymer is damaged. Because it becomes a part of the substrate, the ink feels extremely sooth and soft to the touch.

Unfortunately because of the pores needed to hold the dye, sublimation cannot be done successfully onto 100%, 50/50 blend shirts or your basic items like a coffee mug you pickup at costco. Shirts need to be 100% polyester and other items need to be coated with a polymer coating to accept the sublimation ink. These special items are not hard to find, This means that it needs to be printed on a light background or for optimal results a white background. Unfortunately most sublimation cannot be done on dark objects.

ChromaBlast™ is a unique patented ink and media combination driven by powerful print software to create the best cotton imaging system available. As heat and pressure is applied to the cotton, a chemical cross-link with cotton occurs. The result is a customized cotton shirt with soft hand, vibrant color and superior washability.

The key to the ChromaBlast Digital Color Imaging System is the chemical bonding between the ink and the coating on the media. Where the ink chemistry and the media coating chemistry touch, there is a cross-link reaction under heat and pressure that chemically bonds the image to the cotton. The cross-link creates a very strong and nearly permanent bond. Remove the paper and the image area is tattooed into the shirt itself. The overprint area from the media does physically transfer, but washes away because it has no ink to react to in the non-image area. The area around the image has a very light feel that becomes nearly imperceptible after one wash.

The result is a vibrant colorful image on the garment that looks, feels and breathes like nothing else in the market.

*How does ChromaBlast compare to screen printing and transfer paper?*

Plastisol, the key component of screen printing does not react with the fibers, but sticks on the surface of the garment, creating a heavy, non-breathable image which can crack and peel. Traditional transfer paper utilizes a thermoplastic which has a result similar to screen printing. 

The chemistry behind the ChromaBlast digital imaging system consists of active ingredients that react and cross link to the garment fibers when heat is applied. Because the image and garment fibers bond, ChromaBlast has a softer hand and superior wash fastness.


----------



## cosmicwhodini

Ah yes I do recall sublimation can only be printed on poly. That was a very good explanation thanks!

Chroma Blast looks better for me as I use cotton tees, can you please advise the costs involved. i.e printer; inks and paper.

Ta.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech

Your mail in full. I can't send you a message. Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## printpuppy

we used chromablast for a job specified by the customer. for their app it worked great and we were very happy with the loss factor once we got the hang of it. great results though.

now we just have to turn all the left over supplies into some of our profit from the job. so if anyone is interested i have 11 x 17 paper and 4800 epson carts.

printpuppy


----------



## carolsto

This was a great explanation of the differences between Chromoblast and other sublimation inks. I am really still new in this field, so want to ask - can one print on dark shirts with Chromoblast ink (i.e. is the ink solid)? And secondly, do you need a specific printer or is it an entire new system one needs to buy?


----------



## BrianHahn

If you want to print transfer an image onto a dark shirt you can contour cut the image with a contour vinyl cutter. This will keep the white portion of the paper from touching the dark fabric and causing the white haze.


----------



## Grovian

BrianHahn said:


> If you want to sublimate an image onto a dark shirt you can contour cut the image with a contour vinyl cutter. This will keep the white portion of the paper from touching the dark fabric and causing the white haze.


I was under the impression that you cannot sublimate onto a dark colour shirt. is this not correct?


----------



## 20vK

Grovian said:


> I was under the impression that you cannot sublimate onto a dark colour shirt. is this not correct?


Yes - sublimation does not require cutting either. The above reference is talking about printed transfers onto a heat-pressed media, not sublimation. Sublimation is simply the gasification of inks alone that transfer into polyester. There is no backing paper on the final garment, only ink. Hence, only light garment colours for sub ( unless print then cut and sew)


----------



## Grovian

20vK said:


> Yes - sublimation does not require cutting either. The above reference is talking about printed transfers onto a heat-pressed media, not sublimation. Sublimation is simply the gasification of inks alone that transfer into polyester. There is no backing paper on the final garment, only ink. Hence, only light garment colours for sub ( unless print then cut and sew)


Thx 20vK, i though i really missed something there lol, just new to Sublimation myself, so still learning (haven't attempted a shirt yet haha)


----------



## pcolon360

how much u want for the 11x17 chromablast paper? email me at [redacted per forum rules]


----------



## splathead

pcolon360 said:


> how much u want for the 11x17 chromablast paper? email me at _[redacted per forum rules]_



5 years later. Really?


----------

